# #7 for 2010



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Here are some pics of #7. Man, when I have a gut feeling I better go with it. Had a gut feeling about a place right around the corner from the house. Went in there and kicked up three at 80 yds. Couldn't get a shot till one stopped at 300 yds. Missed! Packed up and went right across the road from the house. Another gut feeling. I was initially going to go home but something told me to go there. Called and finally saw a pair of ears sticking out over the hay at 80 yds. Dog down! One year old female, not pregnant. See ya in the woods.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good going! Looks like you have no problem finding em!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Job! Are you a lefty?


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice Job! Are you a lefty?


Yep, good eye!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

With a right handed gun! I'll bet growing up you didn't even know they made them another way, I know I didn't till it was too late and I was so used to it. Although I am not left handed I am left eye dominant. About the only thing I use my left hand for other that pulling a trigger is scratching my right elbow.


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> With a right handed gun! I'll bet growing up you didn't even know they made them another way, I know I didn't till it was too late and I was so used to it. Although I am not left handed I am left eye dominant. About the only thing I use my left hand for other that pulling a trigger is scratching my right elbow.


You're right. I didn't know that they made left-handed guns but I did get a left-handed Rem. Model 870 (brand new) when I was 13. But here is the kicker. I am RIGHT EYE dominant. I shoot a bow right-handed and shoot a rifle left-handed. Now I am not the best pistol shot. I am sure you understand why. Holding it in my left hand and sighting with my right eye. Always have problems with my left and right hits.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta Love it !!


----------

